# Taking The First Step Towards Audax



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

From watching a number of videos about Audax and reading about Audax on a number of sites (including all the great info here on Cyclechat!), I've come to the conclusion that Audaxers are completely mad. In which case, I should fit in well 

I've been trying to come up with a plan to get fitter and stronger so I can complete ever-increasing distances. To date, the furthest I have ever ridden is 100km. In Audax, that's a short ride (and doesn't get you any Audax points!).

I'm probably wanting to start this at the wrong time of year, but I figure if I can do it in winter, I should be fine for the rest of the year (I did my one and only metric century in 35 degree heat just to prove to myself that I could...  ).

I'm planning to do my first 200km Audax on 1st February, giving me 2.5 months to get fit enough to complete it. My plan is to ride as much as possible between now and then whether out on the road on my own, group family rides or on Zwift. During my research, I read that to get fit enough I should be riding between 10 and 14 hours per week - not to measure in miles how far I ride, but how long in time. When you sit and work it out, and try to include at least one rest day per week (and not including life getting in the way), 10 hours seems like a lot. I'm going to track my time on the bike and try to see an increase each week. The theory is, the more I do the easier it should get. I thought I would also complete some of the Zwift training plans too.

I will gradually increase my distance out on the bike. There are some permanent events at 100km which I thought I would do which should help me get used to the amount of time and distance too. If I gradually increase both time and distance, I should acclimatise to the riding better.

Any thoughts or tips on what else I can do to achieve 200km and beyond?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Nov 2019)

It will consume you. I started this time of year a few years ago and was hooked. A few 100s then 200s. I’m up to 500 now and this season I would like to do a SR (200,400,600) I’ve done a RRTY and I’m working towards an AAA RRTY. Collecting badges and medals is all consuming.

At 45 I have probably lived less than some of these old hands have been audaxing. I am not a natural cyclist but I have a mindset that can get me round. I also love the mixture of solitude and social encounters. I can’t think of a better cycling pastime and way to see the country. Audax is very diverse.

No advice other than pity. In a nice way 😉

For other reasons I started filming a few rides 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPTgTWf9m2WJl3HL8kc105A


----------



## DCLane (13 Nov 2019)

If you can do 100km then there's the Randonneur series; complete a 50km, 100km and 150km ride for that.

The Super Randonneur is different 200/300/400/600km rides from 1st October-30th September.

My first one was a 120km ride in 2012, which went so badly I didn't do any more for 18 months. Since then I've done everything up to LEL.

Basically, once you've done 100km a couple of times then 200 isn't that tough. It's further, not necessarily faster. Fuelling is more important the further you go, together with pacing things appropriately: too often I've met riders who've blown up at 2/3 distance or just haven't eaten enough to keep going. Once you go over 300km then you're into night riding, which is another experience and requires extra clothing, plus mind games start creeping in. From 300km you may also want to carry extra spares/tools on the bike and it's at that point things you thought were fine when doing 100km aren't in terms of set-up.

But then I'm an oddity: I went from 240km in 2014 to riding the PBP SR qualifiers and the 1200km of PBP in 2015. 2017's 1400km LEL ride was preceded by almost nothing in 2016 due to injury. This year I've done my SR but am unlikely to in 2020 due to track racing at the moment.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPTgTWf9m2WJl3HL8kc105A


It was watching your Border Castles video that got me interested and wanting to know more...


----------



## DCLane (13 Nov 2019)

Audax riders are mostly a friendly bunch as well. I've met a whole pile of riders on there, some who are on CC, as well as the 'other site' (YACF). If you're into Youtube (a la Hector's above), a lot of Katie Kookaburra's video's cover audax: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCzN8KWKew4fp-AWIuE7E8A

You'll find that the quality of riding is generally higher than on a sportive or charity type ride. There's fewer wannabe racers and far less sketchy riding so if I want to ride with others I'll find it easier, although I do tend do ride solo these days due to post-accident and post-operative complications affecting my pacing.

Bikes vary from the latest carbon machine through to home-built bodgery: mine's at the latter end. No bike snobbery really exists: there was a huge amount of interest in a rider on the Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool 600 I rode in 2018 who turned up with a box of bits in the afternoon, built the bike at the HQ just before the start and then she rode it that evening over the whole event. Someone else had a Di2-equipped Pinarello Dogma and the only question was whether the battery would last: it didn't!


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> From watching a number of videos about Audax and reading about Audax on a number of sites (including all the great info here on Cyclechat!), I've come to the conclusion that Audaxers are completely mad. In which case, I should fit in well
> 
> I've been trying to come up with a plan to get fitter and stronger so I can complete ever-increasing distances. To date, the furthest I have ever ridden is 100km. In Audax, that's a short ride (and doesn't get you any Audax points!).
> 
> ...



I've never done Audax seriously, though I've done several, last one in 2014. I typically ride two 50-60 mile rides in a week which usually gives me somewhere between 7 and 9 hours in the saddle, so I recon three or four rides a week should be enough to get you enough time in the saddle.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> During my research, I read that to get fit enough I should be riding between 10 and 14 hours per week - not to measure in miles how far I ride, but how long in time.


I think that's a bit of an arbitrary figure. I ride _significantly _less than that (like less than half that much) and I can cope with 200k OK. (And occasionally more).

I'm not saying "do what I do", rather suggesting that you shouldn't take those figures too seriously. They may not apply to you at all.

Much of it is in the mind. If your bike is comfortable, you ride at a sustainable pace, and eat regularly, then - eventually - the end arrives. It's just a question of patience, and willingness to ignore complaining limbs while waiting for the finish to come to you. Well - it is for me anyway.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2019)

I'm in a similar position @LeetleGreyCells. I upped my mileage to a cehtury this year (160k), but didn't manage 200k yet. I had previously topped out at 120k but nin 2018 I hardly cycled so I was effectively physically starting from scratch, although I was psychologically a bit more prepared.

I was advised that "Muscle memory" makes a big difference and commuting 10-14k a day would certainly help, and this was correct. I also found that each distance I aimed for (starting with 60k) seemed much longer before than after I rode it. 100k was a big psychological change: after that anything was possible. I used the same route for the century, riding to Tübingen (50k), then continued up the valley to Rottenburg (60k), then playing mind games for the next few K's along the valley, jumping from village to village until I reached the point I knew was 50 miles from where I live.

As an added advantage I'd been riding upriver most of this time so the majority of the return was very slightly downhill. Of course I blew this advantage by riding too fast and wearing myself out before the hills to our village...

Writing this it occurs to me that it's cold but dry and sunny, I may yet try for that 200k...


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm in a similar position @LeetleGreyCells. I upped my mileage to a cehtury this year (160k), but didn't manage 200k yet. I had previously topped out at 120k but nin 2018 I hardly cycled so I was effectively physically starting from scratch, although I was psychologically a bit more prepared.
> 
> I was advised that "Muscle memory" makes a big difference and commuting 10-14k a day would certainly help, and this was correct. I also found that each distance I aimed for (starting with 60k) seemed much longer before than after I rode it. 100k was a big psychological change: after that anything was possible. I used the same route for the century, riding to Tübingen, then Rottweil, then playing mind games for the next few K's along the valley, jumping from village to village until I reached the point I knew was 50 miles from where I live.
> 
> ...



When I was a club rider and used to do the spring reliability trials, 50 or a 100 miles in 4 or 8 hours, I cocked up several by either starting too fast or getting into a group that was too fast for me, I usually ended up crawling in on my own at the end.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

Being able to ride at my own pace is what appeals particularly. I know it can be easier to ride in a group, but that all depends on the group's speed. The last group ride I did rode at a faster pace than advertised and I did struggle to keep up. So having the option to ride at a speed that suits me and enables me to finish the route is wonderful as it's more important for me to complete the distance challenge rather than keep up with other riders.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Being able to ride at my own pace is what appeals particularly. I know it can be easier to ride in a group, but that all depends on the group's speed. The last group ride I did rode at a faster pace than advertised and I did struggle to keep up. So having the option to ride at a speed that suits me and enables me to finish the route is wonderful as it's more important for me to complete the distance challenge rather than keep up with other riders.


I find audaxes have a really nice mix of encouragement to speed up a teeny bit combined with freedom to control your own pace. 

An audax is an _event_. I've made the effort to get to the start. There are people who have volunteered to do controls so all that atmosphere speeds me up a touch. Also there are groups and individuals going the same way. So you can tag on for a bit, especially on the flat bits, but there's no obligation to match their pace. Being slow up the hills won't entail making a group of people wait for you at the top as it might on a formal group ride. You just drop off into your own world.


----------



## lane (13 Nov 2019)

I have only done two 200s. This year I achieved my R500 which means I had to ride, 50,100,150,200 which is probably a nice initial target. Although by the sound of it you could be more ambitious. I don't think you necessarily have to ride 10 to 14 hours a week to get to 200 - I didn't. If you regularly ride 100k at the weekend then do may be a couple of 150s you would easily be able to manage a 200. Best way is to give it a go and see if you enjoy it. Work out how long you are allowed for the ride, how long you will take to cycle it at your average speed, how long you can stop for leaving a buffer for any unexpected events and work out a plan based on that. I am a slow rider but have never been out of time - close on occasion though! Work out how you will follow the route GPS or route sheet. Other than that no more to it than any other bike ride really. Good luck they are a lot of fun. I like to ride audaxs in areas I am less familiar with to make it more interesting. Although I enjoy some rides a lot and hence repeat them several times.


----------



## OldShep (13 Nov 2019)

A friend introduced me to Audax 25 yrs ago. I did a 100k obviously no bother and enjoyable. I asked him what training would I need to do to ride the longer events? His reply was none just ride your bike. 
I took his word for it and my next ride was a 400 organised by him. I hadnt been on my bike or a few weeks due to work before the event. So I did a 50 ml ride Wednesday night after work, before the event. 
Ate my way round it and wrote in Arrive later how I’d gained weight on that ride!
The following years saw me riding 2 3 &400 with never any training. 
i peaked in a PBP year and after my last qualifying ride, the very last organised Daylight 600, suffered regular migraines for the next 3 years.. Thereby ended my Audaxing.
I loved the rides, I loved the riders and characters and thoroughly had a good time and a great insight into other areas of the UK. Just go for it but the 1st of February sounds a bit grim to me. The earliest I used to ride was a 200 out of Hawick in March and snow sometimes stopped that one.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> From watching a number of videos about Audax and reading about Audax on a number of sites (including all the great info here on Cyclechat!), I've come to the conclusion that Audaxers are completely mad. In which case, I should fit in well
> 
> I've been trying to come up with a plan to get fitter and stronger so I can complete ever-increasing distances. To date, the furthest I have ever ridden is 100km. In Audax, that's a short ride (and doesn't get you any Audax points!).
> 
> ...


Make sure your bike fits you properly, and that it’s comfy. Doing long rides on a bike that’s the wrong size / shape for you, with uncomfortable contact points, isn’t going to be any fun. A lot of the distance riding ‘thing’ is really about the mental side of it. Make your routes as interesting as possible, and it’s easier to do the miles. Build up the mileage gradually, and you’ll find that going long isn’t as bad as it sounds ‘on paper’, and your fitness will improve , probably more quickly than you imagine. The old adage of ‘winter miles for summer smiles’ is surprisingly accurate as well, so if you can get out in the colder, darker months, it will pay dividends, when conditions improve. The mileage you do in a group, is always easier than what you do solo as well. Last but not least, get yourself a colourful bobble hat, a Brooks saddle, and some mudguards, on your bike, or the Audax ‘tribe’ will disown you.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Last but not least, get yourself a colourful bobble hat, a Brooks saddle, and some mudguards, on your bike, or the Audax ‘tribe’ will disown you.


Just been pricing up mudguards. A helmet will put paid to the bobble hat I'm afraid (I have seen most riders wearing one in all the videos I've watched), and my Opal saddle is extremely comfy. I will have the mudguards...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

Hmmmmm, just read about SPD sandals in the summer... not sure about those 🤨


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Nov 2019)

Love my SPD sandals. There's even some video footage on the gravel sections on my ‘Forest Faunacation 200’ video. HTH😉


----------



## DCLane (13 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Hmmmmm, just read about SPD sandals in the summer... not sure about those 🤨



I've got them and they've been used once; this summer on holiday in France.

But not on an audax. I'm not that 'old school'.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Nov 2019)

I have a couple of questions, if one of you wonderful people could answer, please!

I am looking at this Permanent, the route of which passes near where I live. It's 100km and the organiser states, _"Controls at Clumber Park, Harworth, Clowne. Start at any point you can get proof of passage"_. I live near Clowne, but the route passes closer to home at South Anston.

First question - Do I have to follow the route loop in the direction indicated by the organiser? Or would doing it in reverse be valid?

Second question - Do I have to start and finish at the Control in Clowne (the nearest Control to home), or could I start and finish in South Anston (which the route passes through, but is not a Control and is much, much closer to home)? From what I've read, I would need a shop/bank receipt with date/location to prove where(ever) I started. 

Wherever I start I have to cycle to, to get there. I'm thinking about the end of the 100km route when I have to cycle home and I'm knackered! 

I'd like to do this soon to start building my distance.

Thanks for all your help! 😀


----------



## Ian H (14 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have a couple of questions, if one of you wonderful people could answer, please!
> 
> I am looking at this Permanent, the route of which passes near where I live. It's 100km and the organiser states, _"Controls at Clumber Park, Harworth, Clowne. Start at any point you can get proof of passage"_. I live near Clowne, but the route passes closer to home at South Anston.
> 
> ...


Organisers vary in what latitude they allow. Ask the organiser. But yes, you will need proof-of-passage at start & finish, as well at at each control point.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Nov 2019)

Or ride it as a Mandatory DIY from your doorstep then you just adapt the route to suit. Submit a compressed GPX of your intended ride to your local DIY organiser and when you’ve ridden it, submit the ride GPX (compressed) 

That way you don’t need to get receipts or similar proof.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Nov 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Or ride it as a Mandatory DIY from your doorstep then you just adapt the route to suit.


The OP is trying to take their 'first steps' to audax. Not sure jumping to mandatory electronic is a first step I'd recommend. And misses all the fun of shops, cafes, garage forecourts and ATMs, and the experience thereof which will be useful when they embark on a calendar event. Also means that a rider MUST follow exactly the route planned - where's the fun and freedom in that? YMMV
I believe it is considered polite to the ask a permanent route's organiser before adopting their route, even with minor adaptions, as a DIY.
Start/Finish=Alfreton. "Controls at Clumber Park, Harworth, Clowne Start at any point you can get proof of passage" - so I think it's likely that Tom Fox will be content for you to start (and finish) at a point eg close to home where you can get PoP. He doesn't offer a phone number or e-mail address so while @Ian H 's advice to 'ask' is (of course) best, it's not so easy in practice, with the delay of snail mail and 2 stamps.
If you haven't joined Audax UK, I recommend it, and a year's (or 5 years') subscription will include the remainder of this year - bargain.
This site (I contributed to this work) shows where Audax UK Permanents go:
https://maps.hertsaudax.uk/audax-uk-permanents/


----------



## lane (14 Nov 2019)

Personally only done one DIY and certainly think a mandatory route GPS is much the easiest option. It was very straightforward.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Nov 2019)

Good points @Ajax Bay

I guess, although I am new to audax, I am comfortable with the computer/GPX/GPS side of things from my touring experience.

With regard to asking organisers to use their route or even other riders on Strava or your own club: That is just polite. You are probably never going to get a ‘no’ and I have always been thanked for being polite. Recently one of my routes was used almost to the metre without being asked despite knowing me and my approachability. It has left a bitter taste in my mouth.

Sure audax is known for old fashioned steel, bobble hats and sandals but really it’s about old fashioned values and camaraderie.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Nov 2019)

Ian H said:


> Organisers vary in what latitude they allow. Ask the organiser. But yes, you will need proof-of-passage at start & finish, as well at at each control point.


I thought I would ask the organiser, but I wanted to know if it was possible before doing so from experienced audaxers 



Heltor Chasca said:


> Or ride it as a Mandatory DIY from your doorstep then you just adapt the route to suit. Submit a compressed GPX of your intended ride to your local DIY organiser and when you’ve ridden it, submit the ride GPX (compressed)
> 
> That way you don’t need to get receipts or similar proof.


I haven't read about the DIY-side of things yet as I thought I'd try established routes first. I'll add it to the list! 



Ajax Bay said:


> The OP is trying to take their 'first steps' to audax. Not sure jumping to mandatory electronic is a first step I'd recommend. And misses all the fun of shops, cafes, garage forecourts and ATMs, and the experience thereof which will be useful when they embark on a calendar event. Also means that a rider MUST follow exactly the route planned - where's the fun and freedom in that? YMMV
> I believe it is considered polite to the ask a permanent route's organiser before adopting their route, even with minor adaptions, as a DIY.
> Start/Finish=Alfreton. "Controls at Clumber Park, Harworth, Clowne Start at any point you can get proof of passage" - so I think it's likely that Tom Fox will be content for you to start (and finish) at a point eg close to home where you can get PoP. He doesn't offer a phone number or e-mail address so while @Ian H 's advice to 'ask' is (of course) best, it's not so easy in practice, with the delay of snail mail and 2 stamps.


Yes, I'm wanting to have one or more 'practice' run(s) at Audax so that when I ride a Calendar Event I know what I'm supposed to be doing, no matter the format. I've found the organiser's email so I should get answers a little more quickly than by post.



Ajax Bay said:


> If you haven't joined Audax UK, I recommend it, and a year's (or 5 years') subscription will include the remainder of this year - bargain.
> This site (I contributed to this work) shows where Audax UK Permanents go:
> https://maps.hertsaudax.uk/audax-uk-permanents/


I've joined AUK which is now valid until end of 2020. That's a great website and makes it so much easier to find events!



Heltor Chasca said:


> Good points @Ajax Bay
> 
> I guess, although I am new to audax, I am comfortable with the computer/GPX/GPS side of things from my touring experience.
> 
> ...


I've used a Wahoo Elemnt Bolt since July and found it great especially when I've not known the area I'm riding in. I am an explorer though and often deviate from course, just because. 

Sorry to hear about someone poaching your route. Politeness and manners cost nothing.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> ...Sorry to hear about someone poaching your route. Politeness and manners cost nothing.



Absolutely. Obviously they aren’t ‘my’ roads but it takes hours to build a good 200km route on RWGPS. And it takes minutes for someone to ‘prepare for tracing’ your route and save it as their own. Poor form.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Nov 2019)




----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Nov 2019)

I emailed the organiser and he invited me to call him tonight to have a chat about audax and what to expect! He said in his email that he's happy for me to start from where I want and that I only have to give him a couple of days notice of when I want to do the ride so I can choose a day with good weather forecasted. In the end, I didn't ask him about doing the route in reverse as I had changed my mind. He sounds like a nice chap


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2019)

I have a rider starting one of my perms tomorrow. I sent him the brevet card a while back but he injured himself running. Emailing today to say he's riding tomorrow was fine.

Some Easter Arrow friends also wanted to "borrow" bits of one of my calendar events. They asked me if it was ok. No problems, won't affect calendar event and they might just be on next year's version.

Bobble hat or helmet? That is really up to you. There's no helmet rule for Audax just UK law. So if you are happier with a bobble hat go for it. I wear caps or beanies. No one on Audax comments on such stuff, so don't sweat it.

10 hours a week sounds about right for a base. My commute of 45 mins each way comes to 7.5 hours per week, 2.5 hours for mid week CTC evening ride. That's 10 hours. Then add in the odd 80-100km ride on the weekend and you'll be ready for a 200km Audax. Think I went straight there ignoring the 100 mile distance in between.

Make sure you have a good front light for this time of year. One that enables you to see in unlit country lanes. Plus a couple of lights on rear in case one fails or batteries go.

Welcome to Audax. I'm in my 10th year and still love it. But I do like night riding from my commuting through the winter which helps.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Nov 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I have a rider starting one of my perms tomorrow. I sent him the brevet card a while back but he injured himself running. Emailing today to say he's riding tomorrow was fine.
> 
> Some Easter Arrow friends also wanted to "borrow" bits of one of my calendar events. They asked me if it was ok. No problems, won't affect calendar event and they might just be on next year's version.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I'm so used to riding with a helmet, it would feel strange to be without one.

My training this week is going to be all on the turbo. Earlier this week due to rain, today because I've sprained my wrist! I can still get most of the time in though.

Good point about the lights. One that bears thinking about. My best front light is 350 lumen which may not be bright enough. The 100km route I'm planning to do first can be completed in less than 6 hours according to Komoot route planner so if I plan it right, I'll be back before dark. I'll still have my lights with me just in case. And a spare for the back.

I've printed off my first entry form, written the cheque and will put it in the post tomorrow. I hope the weather improves (and my wrist) soon so I can ride the route. I know it won't get me any Audax points or anything, but I will enjoy the experience (provided I get clothing right!).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2019)

I wouldn't worry about Audax points. First and foremost enjoy the rides and events you undertake, and experiences you gain. Points are secondary or unimportant for many of us.


----------



## Aravis (15 Nov 2019)

You've had me scratching my head with this one, Heltor:


Heltor Chasca said:


> Absolutely. Obviously they aren’t ‘my’ roads but it takes hours to build a good 200km route on RWGPS. And it takes minutes for someone to ‘prepare for tracing’ your route and save it as their own. Poor form.


If someone thought enough of one of my routes to want to ride it themselves, then whether they told me before, after, or not at all, I think I'd feel extremely flattered. What am I missing?

If it's ever happened, I don't know about it, and that would be a shame if it has. They'd definitely have got kudos.

I'm also a little puzzled by this:



LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yes, I'm wanting to have one or more 'practice' run(s) at Audax so that when I ride a Calendar Event I know what I'm supposed to be doing, no matter the format.


Granted, I've only ridden a handful of calendar events, they're not really my thing. But I would have thought that for most people it would be logical to start with one of those, where all the advice you need is riding alongside you?

It's great to hear from someone looking to up their distance. Regarding training, I remind myself from time to time that riding 200km at Audax pace is not a particularly athletic challenge; to my mind it has more in common with a day walking in the hills than with running a marathon. Provided your essential equipment is working for you as it should, you're in sound health and accustomed to the activity, you shouldn't have any problems turning the pedals for a few hours more. What you do need is the confidence to set out on a bigger ride, and more than anything I think that's what you need to build towards.

For many years the only organised event I'd ever done was the August Bank Holiday Bristol to London charity ride, which I did five times between 1986 and 1995. This was a nominal 115 miles, later reduced to 112 when they moved the finish to Kempton Park. For anyone thinking of taking part, my suggestion was that if you've ridden 40 miles and felt as though you could easily have gone on, that ought to be enough. The excitement of the day will help sweep you along.

For what it's worth, I'm a lifelong helmet non-wearer. I feel there's a spiritual aspect to cycling in the countryside (I'm not entirely sure what that means) which would be disturbed if I were to to enclose my head. However, on the Audax events I've attended, it's always felt as though there are two groups: those who wear helmets; and me.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> You've had me scratching my head with this one, Heltor:
> 
> If someone thought enough of one of my routes to want to ride it themselves, then whether they told me before, after, or not at all, I think I'd feel extremely flattered. What am I missing?
> 
> ...


It speaks more to the type of person I am. I like to work things out and have it clear in my own head before doing anything with a group. I don’t like going into any situation blind. 1) Ask for advice here; 2) Have a go myself; 3) Complete a calendar ride.

We’re all different, I suppose, and have our own way of doing things. Eccentric, idiosyncratic or plain pedantic, you choose


----------



## Nebulous (16 Nov 2019)

I think audax encourages different. 

I started cycling enthusiastically in 2010, had never done 100 miles, signed up for a tough 300, and completed it in 2013. A crash and loss of confidence in 2014 saw reduced mileage for a few years and slightly over-reaching I signed up for LEL in 2017. I made it more than halfway, 10 hours or so inside the time limit then fell off in the middle of the night and broke my ribs to get a dnf. 

I took some time to recover, did nothing of consequence in 2018 then considered entering PBP this year. As I didn’t have a qualifying ride I couldn’t get in, but decided to do the SR anyway. After doing a 200/300/400/600 they offered some additional spaces for PBP and as I had the SR in the bag I got one of them. It was possibly the most demanding thing I have ever done, but I made it in 86.25 hours from a 90 hour time limit. 

I rarely exceed 10 hours a week. I’m closer to 60 than 50 and take some time to recover after anything over 200. Some people were doing back to back 600s this year, for instance, but I needed 2-3 weeks to recover after my 600. 

I guess what I’m saying is there are many different ways of doing this. It’s definitely more psychological than physical. Prepare for your gut playing up and rebelling at the sight and smell of food (scrambled eggs work for me) You need to be prepared to tell your brain and body. “F.... off. I’m going to finish this thing, regardless of what you say.” 

Despite all that, fitness helps. Being stubborn, “thrawn” we say here, only carries you so far.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Nov 2019)

Nebulous said:


> I think audax encourages different.
> 
> I started cycling enthusiastically in 2010, had never done 100 miles, signed up for a tough 300, and completed it in 2013. A crash and loss of confidence in 2014 saw reduced mileage for a few years and slightly over-reaching I signed up for LEL in 2017. I made it more than halfway, 10 hours or so inside the time limit then fell off in the middle of the night and broke my ribs to get a dnf.
> 
> ...


According to my wife, stubborn is my middle name... this time I can tell her it’s a definite advantage!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> * riding 200km at Audax pace is not a particularly athletic challenge*; to my mind it has more in common with a day walking in the hills than with running a marathon.


Shhh don't tell everyone ... it's supposed to be a secret. 

I think 200k is about the limit that I can cope with armed only with a well fitting bike, a comfortable saddle, a level of endurance and some mental grit (what the Finns call _sisu_). I have done a 400k on nothing but a diet of monthly 100 milers plus other odds and sods but I was in bits by the end (and it was super-flat and in perfect weather). I don't think I'll attempt that much again. Plus it wiped out a whole weekend and cost a lot in brownie points.

Big things that @Nebulous describes like LEL and PBP really do require some proper athletic prowess and fitness. They would be beyond me, I think, even if I decided to train seriously. I have the greatest admiration for people who can do them


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Shhh don't tell everyone ... it's supposed to be a secret.


Yebbut I was trying to be encouraging. 



Dogtrousers said:


> Big things that @Nebulous describes like LEL and PBP really do require some proper athletic prowess and fitness. They would be beyond me, I think, even if I decided to train seriously. I have the greatest admiration for people who can do them


Likewise. But the main reason I could never consider doing them is that nowadays my road speed is far too low. Every extra hour a rider has to spend riding means one less resting, and there has to come a point when it's not viable. It's not a hard decision.


----------



## Nebulous (19 Nov 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Shhh don't tell everyone ... it's supposed to be a secret.
> 
> I think 200k is about the limit that I can cope with armed only with a well fitting bike, a comfortable saddle, a level of endurance and some mental grit (what the Finns call _sisu_). I have done a 400k on nothing but a diet of monthly 100 milers plus other odds and sods but I was in bits by the end (and it was super-flat and in perfect weather). I don't think I'll attempt that much again. Plus it wiped out a whole weekend and cost a lot in brownie points.
> 
> Big things that @Nebulous describes like LEL and PBP really do require some proper athletic prowess and fitness. They would be beyond me, I think, even if I decided to train seriously. I have the greatest admiration for people who can do them



I had a colleague, now retired, who went from 25 stone to 13 and took up running. It became a passion, dare I say it obsession with him. He once told me that a clubmate said "I really envy you. I've been running for many years, know exactly what my limits are and know I'll never be as fast as I once was. You're still improving and don't yet know what you're capabe of." 

My journey was similar but a bit less spectacular than that - from 18.5 stone to 13 stone 3 in 2010/11 and found a bike along the way, which became more important than the weight. I did LEL in 2017 and made it back to Brampton from Edinburgh, but fell off trying to clip in on a wet hill, my chest landing on my bars and breaking my ribs. I did that on adrenaline and determination, certainly not athletic prowess or fitness. I did do quite a few base miles, often pushing hard, but certainly not the 10-14 hours discussed above. 

A big change in the past year has been structured training, particularly using zwift. I'm learning to do time on the bike at less than flat out. My comfort zone was 35-50 miles as fast as I can. I spend the weekend 51 miles away from where I live during the week with 600 metres of climb. I try to cycle it one way in dry weather and unless there is a particularly strong headwind I expect to break 3 hours. Slowing it down and doing things like cadence drills instead of flat out helped, as did doing 4-5 sessions every week instead of ad-hoc riding when I felt like it. 

Where for LEL I was wound up like a spring with excitement, PBP was more about anxiety. I was fitter, but more anxious I didn't want another DNF. That's partly what I mean by it being psychological rather than physical. I think mentally I'm beginning to put limits on myself that weren't there before. There's a feeling I am clearer about my age and physical ability now, and am using that to fence myself in. 

I'm not sure I really fit in Audax, but I think there are many misfits in that community. The fast guys are very fast, very well prepared and very consistent. The slow guys grind on and on, with very short stops and very little sleep. I'm somewhere in between. I spoke to someone on PBP who finished in roughly the same time as me, but who had more than 10 hours more on the bike. I'm still learning my craft, but do feel what previously felt like a limitless horizon closing in.

I'd say to anyone wanting to try - go for it. It has taken me on a roller-coaster ride which has changed my life. Try structured training, some intervals, some speedwork, some longer rides and some recovery time if you want to give yourself the best chance possible. Do a few 200s and then add on a bit more until you feel you've hit a barrier. I'm increasingly of the view though that the barrier is more likely to be in your head than in your legs.


----------



## GetFatty (19 Nov 2019)

Just dive straight in. I'd done a few informal night rides but my first actual Audax was LEL


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> But the main reason I could never consider doing them [PBP/LEL] is that nowadays my road speed is far too low. Every extra hour a rider has to spend riding means one less resting, and there has to come a point when it's not viable. It's not a hard decision.


It's not just the multi day events where that's a consideration. There's a hilly 200, The Shark, near where I live that I don't enter for the same reason. I know I could ride the route ('cos I have) but I doubt I could do it inside the cutoff time ('cos I didn't).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Nov 2019)

The longer routes I have done so far have been mostly flat (with a few lumpy bits). I'll definitely need to take time/speed into consideration when looking at routes with more-than-my-usual elevation. It is quite hilly where I live though so I suppose 'flat' is relative. 

I did think of doing the Hopey New Year ride which is 100km but with 1850m of elevation. I don't think I'd be able to do that distance with that elevation (yet).


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The longer routes I have done so far have been mostly flat (with a few lumpy bits). I'll definitely need to take time/speed into consideration when looking at routes with more-than-my-usual elevation. It is quite hilly where I live though so I suppose 'flat' is relative.
> 
> I did think of doing the Hopey New Year ride which is 100km but with 1850m of elevation. I don't think I'd be able to do that distance with that elevation (yet).




The main stealer of time is faffing about at controls. Its very easy just to sit down at a control, have some thing to eat, a bit of faff on your phone, chatting to others. Next thing you know an hour has gone by.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2019)

I did one with some mates once - enjoyed it.

And as dclane says I did get the feeling that there was a welcome lack of bike snobbery or posiness.

However, from knowing a few serious audaxers I do have the impression that it can become seriously addictive.

@LeetleGreyCells 
have you considered hard drugs or religion as alternative pursuits?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> @LeetleGreyCells have you considered hard drugs or religion as alternative pursuits?


My body is a temple. Does that answer both?


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My body is a temple. Does that answer both?


Have you seen the state of the average temple?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Have you seen the state of the average temple?


Average?! How very dare you! 😄


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2019)

Audax must be addictive all this talk is enough to get me thinking maybe it's time to give it a go


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2019)

tom73 said:


> Audax must be addictive all this talk is enough to get me thinking maybe it's time to give it a go




I think you should at least once.

But look carefully into the eyes of your fellow riders.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2019)

The brevet card and route sheet have come through for the Permanent I'm planning to do. Looks a good route - I'm looking forward to doing it. I can't just yet though as my sprained wrist is still healing. Hopefully, it'll be fine by the end of the week for a test ride (my wrist and the weather).


----------

